# Storage of guns and other weapons



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

I am living abroad now but planning on returning to the U.S. in about 4 years. I will be buying a piece of land over the next year and want to start accumulating tools and materials that I will use to develop the land and live on it. One of my priorities is to buy guns - before the laws get any stiffer - but I am concerned about storing them for a few years. I will be returning to the U.S. once a year for the next four years, so will have time to take them out, clean them and shoot them. A number of forums have suggested using a slightly heavier lubricating oil on them - and maybe using a little bit more than usual. What about doing this and then sealing them in a mylar bag (big one) with a seal-a-meal type machine - putting some of the dessicated gel packets in with them? I already have the physical security of the guns planned.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Protecting them from the environment is important but are these going to be in a secure place? Sounds like they will be left alone in the middle of no where for a long time.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Pengyou said:


> I am living abroad now but planning on returning to the U.S. in about 4 years. I will be buying a piece of land over the next year and want to start accumulating tools and materials that I will use to develop the land and live on it. One of my priorities is to buy guns - before the laws get any stiffer - but I am concerned about storing them for a few years. I will be returning to the U.S. once a year for the next four years, so will have time to take them out, clean them and shoot them. A number of forums have suggested using a slightly heavier lubricating oil on them - and maybe using a little bit more than usual. What about doing this and then sealing them in a mylar bag (big one) with a seal-a-meal type machine - putting some of the dessicated gel packets in with them? I already have the physical security of the guns planned.


Humidity is of course the biggest threat to firearms. If it is possible, get a good gun safe and stock it with several good quality de-humidifiers. Some of them are even powered (wiring comes up through small access holes in the bottom of the safe). Then make sure the safe is indoors in a controlled environment. Have all of your guns cleaned and lubed. You do all this, and your guns should be fine for the duration.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...-bags/vacuum-seal-storage-bags-prod42749.aspx
Break-Free Collector Long Term Gun Storage Preservative Gun Oil 4oz

Brownell's is a distributor, so while they do sell off their web site, they sell at full MSRP more often than not. You can almost always find their products cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got a safe with some room left. No charge.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Barricade/Sheath and a sealed Food Saver bag. Works great. 

Edward


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I've got a safe with some room left. No charge.


HAH, HAH, HA.

Actually that's not a bad idea. I'll foster anyone's long term storage for $5 less than Kauboy here.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Where will you store them? A relative or trusted friend? In a safe?
If they will be in a climate controlled, safe place, a regular thin film of oil should be sufficient.
If they will be stored in a shed or such on your property, then some different planning is called for.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cosmoline has been used for years. Take them apart coat them with cosmoline and vacuum pack. Seal the in a airtight container and forget about them. Bury them someplace, hide in a "GOOD" friends attic etc.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't help but feel I could never trust someone that far. Maybe my brother, but both are gone now. I have a couple of friends I'd trust with one or two firearms, but... Buy a good safe and store it at a friends but they don't know the combination *might *work.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I use https://www.zcorrproducts.com/. For sure there's something you can use. I use the long term bags for guns I don't shoot on a regular basis. Put inside treated wood box, think I'm good to go.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My guess is that as long as you feel secure in your location and we are not talking out doors, your storage idea has merit. Some of the other suggestions are pretty good too. I would only consider grease or cosmoline if humidity is an issue or a hidden catch (outdoors) is the secure location.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are all kinds of climate controlled storage facilities these days. Down to a 10'x10' cubicle for $35.00 per month.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Do a search for "Ed's Red". It is the best long term storage oil fo a gun and you make it yourself - cheap and a great product.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Do a search for "Ed's Red". It is the best long term storage oil fo a gun and you make it yourself - cheap and a great product.


I have been using Ed's Red for years, but as a bore cleaner. Who knew?


----------

